# a site i haven't seen before



## John Dornan (Apr 24, 2011)

this is an alphabet listing of free crochet patterns
which i thought the crocheters might to have a look at.
mind you it could take forever but it looks interesting and i haven't checked it all out.
enjoy the link,
regards, John

http://funfreecrochetpatterns.com/
here also is the site for free knitting patterns
http://funfreeknittingpatterns.com/


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks looks interesting...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

thanks for the reminder!


----------



## knitandnat (May 3, 2012)

Very nice site ,Thanks for link .


----------



## Cynthia Turner (Oct 16, 2012)

That's terrific! Although it will definitely need time to peruse haha.


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

Thank you. Will check it out more tomorrow.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

thank you for sharing the links.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you John


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

These sites are so interesting!!
Have a lot of great patterns 
Thanks so much for the links!


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## erafuola (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you so much for taking the time to send these on. I just love, love, love it, makes is very easy to pick out something great to make :-!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank you John for sharing these!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this site. :thumbup:


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

You hit the JACKPOT!! I will take a close look at these sites. THANKS for posting.


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for the post. Why do we, who have more patterns than we can knit in two lifetimes, always go looking at more free patterns????? I can't figure it out! LOL!!


----------



## Kitty Rooney (Jul 8, 2013)

Holy Cow! Those were great sites - didn't read all the patterns available but I saved the 2 links for future reference. Thank you so much!


----------



## tenaj (Feb 22, 2011)

gdhavens said:


> Thanks for the post. Why do we, who have more patterns than we can knit in two lifetimes, always go looking at more free patterns????? I can't figure it out! LOL!!


My Sister-in-Law says it's like an art collector. We just like to appreciate them like art and occasionally use them.


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks John for this interesting site. It will be fun to go through them, even if it takes another year.


----------



## GC_Bonnie (Jul 10, 2013)

Thank you for the new free pattern site. I've bookmarked it so I can go back later and check out all the new goodies to knit.


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks, lots of goodies here.


----------



## kdfhooked4life (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank You for the Headsup!


----------



## jomacoy (Feb 9, 2013)

Thank you so much.


----------



## mochamarie (Mar 9, 2012)

Well, John that's a treasury of patterns for sure! Thanks for sharing and hugs from Minnesota. :thumbup:


----------



## manycorners (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you. A lot of ideas for Christmas ornaments. Never too early to start


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks -- got excited about the "Games of Thrones" patterns; my son is a big fan of the books (which he got me to read and I got hooked, too) and of the shows.


----------



## shabychic (Feb 8, 2013)

thank you thank you thank you love it much


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

thank u for sharing, a lot to see, cant wait to make some of these


----------

